# Estimer reprise iPhone 7 128 Go



## Gone (9 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède actuellement un iPhone 7 Noir 128 Go encore sous garantie et en parfait état, aucune rayure que ça soit sur l'écran ou au dos, bref il est vraiment comme neuf. 

Avez-vous une idée de combien je pourrais le vendre ? Sachant que je le vends avec une coque Apple en silicone (je sais pas si ça peux augmenter un peu le prix !)

Sinon conseillez-vous les sites de rachat de mobile style back@market, volpy ... ou mieux vaut le vendre sur leboncoin ?

En vous remerciant,
Bonne fin de journée.


----------



## lostOzone (9 Septembre 2018)

Sur LeBonCoin c’est le mieux car tu pourras en tirer le maximum sans payer de commission si tu fais la transaction en direct. 
Pour le reste les plateformes propose toujours moins. Mais c’est plus sûr ou plus simple si tu ne veux pas à avoir gérer le paiement et/ou l’acheteur.
Pour le prix avec la boîte et les accessoires d’origine et la facture 350-400€


----------



## Gone (9 Septembre 2018)

Oui j'ai absolument tout ! Boîte, facture ... 
350-400 ?? Je pensais plus le proposer vers les 450€ :/


----------



## lostOzone (9 Septembre 2018)

Oui c’est mieux de le proposer à 450€ et finir la négociation à 400€. Toute façon y a tjs des tentatives de négociations sur LeBonCoin même quand il est écrit que le prix est ferme..


----------



## Gone (9 Septembre 2018)

M'en parle pas ...


----------



## Gone (12 Septembre 2018)

Bon à défaut d'avoir vendu mon iPhone, je viens de vendre une Watch Serie 1 Sport 38mm pour 150€ avec micro rayure sur l'écran, j'espère que je me suis pas trop mal débrouillé, difficile à bien estimer les watchs ...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2018)

Si le prix vous convient , c'est très bien


----------

